# AquaMaxx 32.1 Gallon slow build ***NOW WITH FISH!!!



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Tank arrived yesterday. Very well packed. Didn't think to take any pics. I knew the dimensions but it still seems like a lot larger tank than I had imagined in my head...which is fine with more. More room for scaping and fish.

Still trying to decide on stocking. Lots of time...so this is one of the fun things and the most frustrating too. So many options. Lots of little fish? Some little, few medium? Some type of really nice show fish? Shrimp? Something common, something exotic? Possibilities are too many...lol

Right now I'm thinking a medium sized school of smaller tetra/barb/rasboras...maybe a combo of two different fish. The add in maybe a small group or just a pair of something like some dwarf Gourami or dwarf Cichlids. Who knows. I'd love to get some cories too if I'm able to fit them in. Definitely open to ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Sucked it up and ordered some Manzanita wood. It pained me to spend $50+ on some dead sticks...but with nothing locally available and not wanting to go out and hunt for wood...that was my only option. So...that should be here in a week or so.

Also nailed down and order the light. Going to give the sbreef sbox FW a try. Highly recommended and should be way more light than I'll need on this tank but it is adjustable...so I'll have the ability to grow pretty much anything.

Also decided on a filter, not ordered yet, but going with the Eheim 2215 Classic. I'll be doing inline CO2 as well as inline heat. So...I need to find out how much adding those will slow flow and decide if the 2215 is still the best option or if I should bump up to the 2217. Thoughts?

Tank design is next. Probably grab supplies to start on that project in the next week or so. Planning on a simple 2x3 frame skinned in birch ply, stained, simple time and door. It'll be a little larger than the tank to fill the wall space a little better and give plenty of under tank storage room and maybe room for some terrestrial plants next to the tank as well. Who knows. But I'll be building it roughly 32" wide and 20" deep. Tank is 24" x 18". I'd LOVE to be able to score a nice granite top...even thought about maybe making a concrete top. Something really nice and solid and flat.

Stocking still way up in the air. Bouncing back and forth between various options...no idea at this point what's going in the tank. Still plenty of time to figure that out with a minimum of 2 months before tank will be ready. Probably more like 3 months.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a 2215 on my 75 gallon and it's pretty much useless other than as a filter for the reactor. I added an AC110 and a big dual circulation pump. With a reactor and an inline heater I would go no smaller than a 2217 if you want it to actually filter and have some flow. 
If it were me.... I would do a big group or two of small active shoaling / schooling fish... I love Celebes and Gertrude Rainbows. I saw Blue Emperor Tetras for the first time today and they are amazing... I've got a school of Rummynose which are also awesome. You would have room for a group of Corys for sure I would think. I would do 8 of some of the smaller ones.. pandas or maybe 6 of the bigger ones like Juli or Sterbai. I really like heavily stocked tanks... and I can't stick to a plan... there are just too many awesome fish and some fish I just have not had luck with... like Neons and Cardinals... but they are really pretty. I hear green Neons group better.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

The Dude1 said:


> I can't stick to a plan... there are just too many awesome fish and some fish I just have not had luck with... like Neons and Cardinals... but they are really pretty. I hear green Neons group better.


That's my problem. I think I have a plan and I see some new fish on a youtube video or something. But yeah...what I do know is I want to school of small fish. Maybe two types that contrast. Then cories are definitely something I do want. Probably try to get a group of 6-10 oto. And perhaps a couple slightly larger center piece fish...was thinking gourami but then though possibly a male betta or female sorority. Not sure how bettas would do in a high tech type community tank...something I need to research. But the gourami I think would work well. Maybe even a pair of peaceful cichlids. Who knows. Too many options. 

Thanks for the input on the filter. I was concerned that the 2215 would be under powered with the inline diffuser and heater.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

If you go with warmer water fish like cardinals and Sterbai Corys you could do electric blue rams... they look amazing. Very attention grabbing. I have cooler water fish other than the group of cardinals so I couldn't do them. I will eventually. That crazy bright electric blue color with bright red eyes. I spent 30 minutes staring at them today trying to figure out where I could keep them if I rearranged my tanks. Just couldn't do it. All of my tanks are moderately to heavily stocked. The moderately stocked ones aren't fully stocked yet. I visit the LFS weekly or biweekly getting my stocking where I want it. Fortunately my LFS is top notch and will get me pretty much anything I want at very good prices. They focus on the more rare species. They keep the main stays like cardinals, Neons, and Rummynose, but also alot of the plant friendly dwarf cichlids, Rainbows of all types, CPD's, loaches, lots of cool stuff. New stuff each week. Have you checked out panda garra and panda loaches? Really cool really good algae eaters with really cool personality and interactions.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not much to report. Ordered a light and some Manzanita wood. Still waiting for both to arrive. Going out this week rock hunting if it's not too cold out. Working on a plan for the stand. Thinking of doing partially exposed 4x4's stained a light color with birch plywood panels in between each upright stained or painted dark. I'm going to make a concrete top with holes molded in to allow tubing and wires to pass through. Here's a really elementary diagram of the stand looking top down...

Black = 4x4
Red = 2x4
Green = screws
Blue = pocket for plywood to sit in
Purple = plywood, probably 1/2 for a little adding strength to help prevent racking. Don't need thicker since the ply won't be structural considering the main frame is made of 4x4's

Plan to make the stand 30" wide and 20" deep, 32" tall. That will give enough space to allow for the holes in the top so tubing can pass through and it will fit the space I'm putting the tank a little better. And more space underneath for canister filter and CO2 tank.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Another piece of the puzzle has been ordered. Grabbed a MATHESON 3121 dual stage regulator...just the reg so it needs build into a usable piece of equipment. Plan as of now is to build it up with a Clippard Mouse solenoid and Ideal Valve 52-1-12 needle valve. Should be a solid setup that will last a very long time. 

Still waiting on the light...after being told it was in stock and ready to ship from FL I find out it's not and had to be built and shipped from Hong Kong...so eff you sbreef lights for the very long delay. I bought plants with the understanding I'd have the light in days...not weeks. So yeah...my bad for jumping the gun but sbreef kinda screwed me too. But...light is on the way so maybe next week and with luck all the plants won't be dead.

Wood...still in transit as well. Coming from CA. I swear I've order schiit from China and got my packages quicker than some (many) of the US vendors...I'm almost certain some of them pay extra for super slow shipping. 13 days since I ordered the wood and it was WYSIWYG so it should have been there and ready to ship...not like the guy had to hump 10 miles into the back country and find some sticks laying on the ground to bring back, throw in a box and ship to me. I won't call them out but to say I'm less than impressed is an understatement. Saving grace will be if the wood is nicer in person than it was in the pic...if I ever get it that is.

So yeah...still not much going on...just a little rant session and update that I did order a regulator. Just need to order the build parts and go from there.

Still thinking about substrate. I really am shying away from one of the soil based buffering/plant substrates. I know they are best for plants...but I'm afraid of having to deal with the possible issues when the buffering runs out. Or when the substrate starts to break down. Both of which are going to happen...just how long will it take and am I going to want to deal with a tank tear down when it happens? That's the question. If it takes 18-24 months...ok...may...just maybe I'd be into doing a rescape and replenish the substrate at that point. My concern is that it will crap out much sooner. Now might not be as big a deal with plants and just fish but I was also considering shrimp in the tank as well. And if I go cardinia I need the buffering to keep the pH lower and stable. If I go neo then I need higher pH and no buffering which would push me away from the plant soils. But...shrimp aren't the main focus so I probably shouldn't base my overall plans around them...it's just one of those in the back of my mind thoughts as I'm sifting through the substrate options. 

Fish list...still up in the air with that as well.

I do think I have me tank inspiration nailed down...so there's that at least...I'll be trying to do my own version of something like this....


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Good choice on the regulator set up. Do it once, do it right, and never worry about it again. I paid to have mine built exactly how I wanted by someone that's built a bunch of them. 
That sucks about the shipping... Ive been there... Things should ship out the next business day or AT WORST the following day. I had an IPhone 8 plus that I waited on for 16 days... finally I called and asked what's up and it was lost. They told my wife she had to wait 30 days for the investigation... I called back and said no I don't. I don't care where it is. I don't want it. Cancel it. You should have shipped it overnight or at least Priority. $1000 phone!! Ended up with $100 in bill credits and picked one up locally at a store a few hours later. I can tell you most people on here are top notch with shipping and packages. I planned on getting some huge pieces of driftwood for my 265 from the same person... but not if you don't have it 13 days later.
I personally don't think that those buffered substrates are all that important unless you have super soft water fish or shrimps. Pool filter sand and black sand (I get it from Petco) have grown everything I have every wanted. I will drop an osmocote tab under root feeders. With a quality C02 system and dry ferts you aren't going to have any problems. 
This is going to be a killer set up. All first rate stuff. If you have any more plant purchases I can tell you that Herns and Burr are first rate guys... Strungout... and another guy that sells Buces 5 for like $35... they are usually my go to. I'm sure there are many others, but I check with them first if I want something. 
Totally up in the air about fish or are you narrowing it down any?


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome plan. Just use another light or desk lamp you have lying around the house for plant light. I have experineced myself and read a bubch of articles about shipping being really slow this year. I think the cariers got more packages than they had expected.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

DanPlanted said:


> Awesome plan. Just use another light or desk lamp you have lying around the house for plant light. I have experineced myself and read a bubch of articles about shipping being really slow this year. I think the cariers got more packages than they had expected.


[RANT] That's what I'm going. Some are under a clip on LED floating in my shrimp tank...shrimp love all those extra plants...haha...and the rest are in my still cycling shrimp tank upgrade but with just a lousy clip on and weak LED bulb. Some of the plants are losing leaves now so not sure how they are going to fare. And I can't even blame shipping on the carrier services in this case. The light wasn't in stock like I was told when I ordered it. I was told it was in stock in the FL warehouse and in stock orders go out same day or next day. Out of stock stuff is built and shipped from China...which I don't care about but tell me that so I can plan accordingly. That's my gripe. But...in the end it'll work out I suppose. 

The wood though...I ordered that on the 2nd and it didn't even ship for 4 days and then the seller payed the extra for ultra slow shipping...so 14 days from time of order to get a box of sticks...IF I even get it tomorrow like the expected arrival dates says on tracking which absolutely sucks...no update in 4 days and any updates there have been just say enroute to Romney. Enroute to Romney. Enroute to Romney. But no current location of the box. [/RANT]

Bump:


The Dude1 said:


> Good choice on the regulator set up. Do it once, do it right, and never worry about it again. I paid to have mine built exactly how I wanted by someone that's built a bunch of them.
> That sucks about the shipping... Ive been there... Things should ship out the next business day or AT WORST the following day. I had an IPhone 8 plus that I waited on for 16 days... finally I called and asked what's up and it was lost. They told my wife she had to wait 30 days for the investigation... I called back and said no I don't. I don't care where it is. I don't want it. Cancel it. You should have shipped it overnight or at least Priority. $1000 phone!! Ended up with $100 in bill credits and picked one up locally at a store a few hours later. I can tell you most people on here are top notch with shipping and packages. I planned on getting some huge pieces of driftwood for my 265 from the same person... but not if you don't have it 13 days later.
> I personally don't think that those buffered substrates are all that important unless you have super soft water fish or shrimps. Pool filter sand and black sand (I get it from Petco) have grown everything I have every wanted. I will drop an osmocote tab under root feeders. With a quality C02 system and dry ferts you aren't going to have any problems.
> This is going to be a killer set up. All first rate stuff. If you have any more plant purchases I can tell you that Herns and Burr are first rate guys... Strungout... and another guy that sells Buces 5 for like $35... they are usually my go to. I'm sure there are many others, but I check with them first if I want something.
> Totally up in the air about fish or are you narrowing it down any?


That sucks. Communication. That's key. I can be quite patient and understand (and the opposite too at times) so just keep people up to date with what's going on. That can save a lot of grief. 

Anyways....yeah....I was pretty set up using Eco-Complete and a larger grain sand. Eco in the main growing area and sand out in the open area. Then I started thinking about the buffering substrate so I could maybe keep some cardinia shrimp....but for reasons I posted above....I probably won't end up doing that. I just don't want to deal with depleted substrate. I can handle it as far as nutrients...but I think the buffering depleting will end up being an issue. Maybe not. But maybe. At least for keeping shrimp it probably would be. I'd think that fish and plants could adjust and I'd just have to start mixing my RO to have KH as well as GH but then my pH raises and all that...I'd rather just forgo having to deal with swinging parameters over time and just maintain a healthy stable tank even if it means no cardinia shrimp. But I'm fine with neos if I risk doing shrimp at all. 

Fish...yup...still up in the air. Schoolers, cories, otos, centerpiece...that's as far as I've gotten...lol...but nothing more specific than that.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

16 days later and the wood is here. Kinda disappointed too. I guess I was expecting a bit more to the main piece. I know the dimensions when I ordered...I guess perspective of the photo made the piece look like it had a bit more substance when in reality all I get was a twig that if laying in my yard...I probably wouldn't even pick it up when mowing the grass...I'd just run it over...that's how underwhelming this piece of wood actually is. I mean shape is great. But for $25...I was just expecting more. Then the nano pieces...well...they're nano. So for $52 shipped...I'm not a happy customer. Or maybe I did get what I paid for. Never ordered anything like this before so perhaps this is exactly what I should have expected. I just know that I probably will never order hardscape again without a lot more photos and with items in the photo to put things into perspective. Heck...even my photo makes it look larger than it is...it's definitely a lot more spindly than it looks in this pic. The base of the main branch is small around than my thumb so it's pretty skinny.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

On a better note...regulator arrived. This thing is pretty serious. It brand new and not a mark on it. Can't wait to get the rest of the parts and build this thing up and start growing some water weeds.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Contact your granite kitchen top people and give your dimensions. They are constantly breaking slabs so they will think of you when they have a crack up. Light from China....good luck..this sounds like a delay of weeks....you will have that granite by then.
What is that twig going to do? Stick that in a bird cage and get yourself a log that those shrimp can be proud of.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Light will be here tomorrow actually. I thought about contacting a granite place just to see. Concrete will be cheaper for sure and easy to mold in holes for cords and tubing. But I've never done anything like that so it'll could be interesting. I know that granite runs about $25-$35 a square foot and I need about 4 feet plus holes so that's $100+ just for a top unless I can get remnants for cheaper or some of the less expensive quartz. I'll call about it before deciding. Might be surprised. But I also thought maybe double up some 3/4" ply and trim it with nice trim...maybe sink the ply 1/8" below the trim and then pour some epoxy on to the top for a durable water proof base.

And the twig...yeah...still a little salty about that. I'm using that S.O.B. since I paid for it. But I'd like to find something nicer as well to add to it. Or use the twig in my 11g tank and find a nice piece for the 32g. But I won't order again. I'll have to find something local-ish.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ya you will need at least 2 more similar size pieces to make anything out of that. Oh well... If that's the worst that happens you're doing pretty good!! Sick looking regulator. 

As to the top... could look really good either way... but you wouldn't see the nice finish of the granite. Concrete can look REALLY good if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That's true. Wasting $25 on a twig is irritating but certainly not the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Still waiting on the light. Was supposed to be here today according to tracking but when DHL gets involved...all bets are off. I wanted to use it over my 11g I scaped today to upgrade the 7g I have shrimp in now...then on Christmas I'm supposed to get a Finnex 24/7 for the 11g and the sbreef will get put away to wait for the 32g setup.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nubster said:


> Still waiting on the light. Was supposed to be here today according to tracking but when DHL gets involved...all bets are off. I wanted to use it over my 11g I scaped today to upgrade the 7g I have shrimp in now...then on Christmas I'm supposed to get a Finnex 24/7 for the 11g and the sbreef will get put away to wait for the 32g setup.


DHL is awful... I find myself calling Amazon or sellers and asking specifically about shipping methods now. It it's something I want / need I will pretty much demand Priority. What's funny is it's normally less than $1 more... DHL and UPS are atrocious.. I can't count the number of times they have lost things... like my IPhone 8 plus just a couple months ago..
I would call the seller to be sure, but if it were me I'd buy another and send that back when / if it ever arrives. Or refuse it. You were told it would ship right out... 2 - 3 days... that's not an acceptable practice. They should have contacted you if it was an honest mistake. I only expect that people do the minimum... but most don't do that. I'm very discerning about who gets my business / money now. When I was buying 30k cars no one really cared... 100k cars and some of the other expensive stuff I can afford now... I will take my business elsewhere if I see or hear of shady crap like that. I had to take my Z06 in for service the other day (months ago) so I took it to the dealership I have purchased 10+ vehicle from. Their new service manager treated me like a moron... like I was beneath him... it was unreal... the manager called me 3 days later to inquire about the new ZL1 I was considering so my wife could have the Z06 full time. I was very satisfied in telling him I'd take my 85k purchase to another dealer and would not return for any reason due to their obvious values in placing someone like that in charge of service. I did check out a new Hellcat Saturday and I think I'm going to pick it up when we get back from Christmas vacation. They introduced me to everyone in the dealership from the owner, to the GM, to the Head Service Manager.. They even took the car out of the showroom so I could hear it. No test drives on 707hp cars... even when you pull up in a faster more expensive 650hp car I guess.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I need a new job so I can just run out and buy $150k+ in cars in a year....lol


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

king kong said:


> Contact your granite kitchen top people and give your dimensions. They are constantly breaking slabs so they will think of you when they have a crack up. Light from China....good luck..this sounds like a delay of weeks....you will have that granite by then.
> What is that twig going to do? Stick that in a bird cage and get yourself a log that those shrimp can be proud of.


Hey now... twigs can be quite useful if one is creative at all. I used some pieces thinner than that recently with pleasing resuults. Price for acceptable wood is pretty steep, where are you from op?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

West Virginia. I can go out and find some hardwood stuff...pretty sure wood like Oak is ok. I have a huge Sycamore in my yard too and I'm pretty sure that's good to go too...but there's not been any decent branches dropped in the yard for a long time and of course I don't want to cut live branches and damage the tree and besides...I'd have to wait forever for it to dry out anyways. 

Considering the money I just wasted on that twig...I'm not likely to pay for wood again unless it's a great deal on a great piece that I can see in person before buying. Guess I'll have to get off my lazy butt and go out and source some local stuff if I want something nice in my tank.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Light finally arrived. Pretty cruddy quality control...some paint chips on the body and the mounting feet...one side the threads aren't cut correctly or something...the tightening knobs won't thread in. Kinda annoying but I do plant to hang the light over the 32g anyways...so not too big a deal. I'll warranty it anyways if I can't fix it by chasing the threads in case I sell the light at some point or decide to use the legs rather than hang it. 

Anyways...lights look pretty sweet over my 11g tank. Have them turned way down. I don't want to start an algae outbreak since there's no CO2 on this tank. Just threw it up there until Christmas when I should be getting a Finnex 24/7 for that tank.

The 11g...waiting for me to transfer shrimp over....










It's definitely an ugly clunky looking light...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Told you this was a slow build...lol...

One more step in the right direction...ordered an Eheim 2215 canister and Hydor 200w in-line heater. So there is a tiny bit of progress. I'm probably going to grab a sheet of 3/4" ply this weekend and start on the stand too. So maybe this build will actually see the light of day. I need to get my CO2 regulator build kit order as well. Might do that today. After that....it's just deciding on substrate (thinking Controsoil) and sourcing some rock for the hardscape. 

Just wanted to update.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Talk about losing steam. I still haven't finished this. I only took so long because I didn't want to have a fake headline...so slow build it is. 

I have everything I need I think. Except substrate. I stated before I wasn't going to do an active substrate but I think I am actually. I've changed gears just slightly. I'd like to find some cool river style rocks...or we have these blue stones locally. The kinda they crush into gravel. I believe it's a sandstone. I assume aquarium safe but not sure about affecting water parameters. I'll have to get a few and throw in a bucket and do some water testing over the course of a week or two. But instead of focusing on the scape...I think I'm going for a more Dutch style. I'll use the rocks more to maybe give some levels to the substrate or to divide into some sections, but not doing any type of fancy rock scape. Not even sure at this point if I'll add wood though I do still have that overpriced twig just sitting there waiting to be used. 

Anyways...I do have the wood for the stand. It's in a pile, but I have it. Plan to start that this week. I need to nail down the substrate I want to use. Suggestions? I know ADA is the gold standard. Thought about Tropica as well. Someone on Fb suggested Landen which I had never heard of. Seems to get not great but not terrible reviews on Amazon. Price is a little less than the other stuff. But I don't know that I want to skimp too much on substrate if I'm going the plant substrate route. I'll probably do a base layer of Eco-Complete just because I have it and it'll save me a little money not having to buy as much new stuff. I need to find a good tread/article/video that directly compares some of the current more popular brands. 

That's kinda where I'm at for now. I'll be out of town for 8 days in a couple weeks. So I don't think I'll get to the point of having water in the tank until after then. I don't want to risk something going wrong and come home to a big mess. So plan is to have water in the tank by April. Get the substrate settled, order a bunch of plants, probably a huge trim package off someone. Get that planted and starting to grow then add fish. Undecided on fish as well. I'd like a school of something fairly simple. White Cloud minnows are nice. Maybe some easy Rasbaros or Tetras. Small school of Cory Cats. May or may not do some sort of centerpiece fish but the primary focus will be the plants.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Holy crapppppp....progress....



















Skinning it tomorrow...then I just need to get a top and some trim and should be ready to go!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Started adding the bead board but ran into a snag...I knew I had a flush trim bit for my router but I have the wrong one. I need one with a bearing on the end and the one I have has the bearing next to the shank. So...trip to Lowes tomorrow. Need some trim for another project anyways.

I need to figure out a door as well. Thought about just magnetizing the whole front panel so I can pop it off as I need. Not sure my carpenter ability will allow me to make an actual door that will look decent. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Got the stand skinned and the top on. Not 100% if I'll keep the top as is...which is currently with a 1/2" over hang and rounded edges and will be stained and poly'ed. I might end up trimming flush to the stand, add trim, then some sort of top layer. Something like tile or vinyl locking flooring. Something waterproof. Rest of the stand will be giving a light stain. I do still need to also sort out the doors.


----------



## Matt69 (Jul 9, 2017)

*AquaMaxx 32.1 Gallon slow build*

Glad to see some progress on this build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, 
Looking good by the way. 
Check out George Farmer video from today he had a plant in there hat kind of looked liked what your inspiration was from when you started this journal.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice work on the stand, always nice to do as much DIY work as possible


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Needs doors but close enough to bring it in the house and start setting up the tank...










and for sure needs a different light hanging solution...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Grabbed a few rocks from outside. Love the biggest one but might be too big. Not sure how I'd arrange them...perhaps just as a retaining wall with most planting in rear of the tank and a sand area up front with some lower growing stuff tucked up against the rocks. Something like that. Still thinking about going Dutch Style. Not pure Dutch but that planting style but with a little hardscape added in there as well. 

Though about having one bit of rock piled up high enough to break the surface of the water to give a small area to allow newts to get out of the water. That is...if I decide to keep some newts in the tank, which I think would be pretty cool to do. Just not sure I want to have a land area. That's my dilema with keeping the newts.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

After much back and forth I decided on and just ordered 18L of Tropica soil for my new tank. I was debating a dirted tank. And I might still try one on a small tank. I have a 7g cube I want to setup soon and I'll probably give it a go with that tank. My new 32g tank...I didn't want to "experiment" with it. I just want something I know will work. I may have just went inert because I have a bunch of eco-complete from other tanks in the past...but I want cories in this tank and eco doesn't play well with cories from what I read...too abrasive to their barbs.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

One step closer...going to mess with substrate and rock work maybe tonight or tomorrow. Hoping to flood the tank this weekend and order a large plant package next week.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are some new rocks I got today as some more options....I'll probably also pick up some river rock tomorrow for a whole other aesthetic in case these blue stones don't work out.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

More rock options. I have an endless supply of stuff like this...probably going out Sunday to see if I can find one really cool larger "centerpiece" rock...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Still plan on hitting the creek on Sunday...plan to do some metal detecting/relic hunting anyways...but I also want to see if I can find that one slightly larger really cool anchor rock and then readjust what I have to fit around that...but at this point...I think I have a winner in the river rocks.










I do want the most planting area that I can get so I might scoot everything towards the front a couple inches and fill in all the gaps and then add substrate to nearly level with the back of the rock pile. I do have a bag of pool filter sand, so I thought about maybe doing sand in the front but I'm afraid that the light sand would maybe wash out and kill the contrast between the black Tropica and the lighter colors of the rock and I think that the contrast is part of what makes this interesting. I could also collect substrate from the creek and use the natural sand/pebbles as the front substrate. Maybe I'll get some Sunday and mock it up. It would end up similar in that the large rocks would blend more into the front substrate but at least it would be more natural. Thoughts?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

And we have water! Got all the plumbing done this morning and filled the tank up. Ended up with air in the reactor making it very loud but I was able to tilt it enough for the air to escape so now it's dead quite! The pipes look like arse so I ordered a stainless set with surface skimmer. Should be here Saturday. I was going to go glass but I like the stainless as well. Might do glass later. I do with the stainless output was a lily pipe rather than just a round cutoff tube. 

No plants yet, ordered a big trim pack from a guy on Fb. Should be here Friday. Check valve ordered because I forgot one. I'll just leave CO2 off and needle valve closed until it gets here Saturday. Also ordered some ferts from Nilocg. Got the liquid for now just for the ease of dosing. Ordered the two bottle macro/micro set. After that I'll by dry and mix my own most likely. Probably look into auto dosing sometime this summer once I get everything ironed out and working well. Also ordered a glass drop checker since I also forgot I didn't have one. So after Saturday I should be set! I'll let the plants grow in a week or two and depending on how water parameters are looking after that...start considering livestock. I'm still thinking White Cloud minnows. Maybe a second contrasting tetra of some sort. I'd like to have 20+ smallish schooling fish for mid water. And I'm getting some native fish...Rainbow Darters. I need to confirm their compatibility and preference...groups or solo...but I'd like 3-5 of them if that works out. 

Not crazy about the white frosted background so I think I might change it to black. 










Here's some under tank shots...don't mind the mess...still need to move my tools, clean up the saw dust from cutting holes in the back, and tidy up. I also need to get a power strip in there and some timers for lights and CO2.



















Rainbow Darter...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Plants have arrived and are in the tank. I'm not really up on all the names and which is which so for now I just clumped them all together and I'll let them grow in a couple weeks. Then I'll rearrange as needed. I'll probably still need to get some mid/foreground plants. Maybe some dwarf hair grass and some Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini', perhaps a little Staurogyne repens. Who knows what else I'll end up with. I still have some Java fern and Bolbitis to move over from my old algae tank as well. 



















7x Hygro sunset
1x Sao paolo
1x bacopa caroliniana
2x ludwigia cuba
4x hygrophila sp bold
3x creeping Hygro
5x hydrocotyle Tripartita Mini
4x limno heterophylla 
6x Limnophila aquatica 
1x myrio romima
2x ludwigia needle leaf
2x limnophila belem
2x Pogostemon stellatus 
2x limno aromatica mini
1x cabomba furcuata 
2x Eichornia diversifolia 
1x Rotala mini butterfly 4
2x ludwigia super red
1x ludwigia ovalis pink
1x ludwigia senegalensis
3x ludwigia Repens Rubin
4x Rotala goias
1x Hyptis lorentziana


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Plants are growing in. Installed the drop checker and new stainless pipes. Looks MUCH better with the stainless. Went with the surface skimmer intake and is seems to be working well. Double timer came in yesterday as well so now I can set my CO2 to come on/turn off before the lights using one timer which is nice. Set it to 90 minutes before lights on because it seems like it takes quite a while for the drop checker to change from blue to green...so I want to make sure I have as much CO2 in the water when lights come on as I can. Especially now because I want maximum growth of the new plants. Started using the Nilocg Macro/Micro set but only at 1/2 dose since the plant load isn't a lot yet but I am going to check with them to see if that's ok or if I should use the max dose. I just don't want to risk algae but I guess not feeding the plants enough and slowing their growth would be worse for causing algae than over fertilizing since I do my 50% water change each week. Still something I'll have to get the feel for, lights and fertilizers. 

Other than that...not much else happening at the moment. I'll get an update pic when the lights come on. Which reminds me, I still need to figure out a light hanging option so I can get rid of those fugly legs on the light.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Growing in nicely...not bad for only 6 days....


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

love the stainless steel tubes!

Bump: lol btw, still bitter about the wood? not going to include it in this tank?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't decided on whether I want to use it or not. I really want to let the plants grow in first. I removed the wood to make initial planting easier. Once they are established and I start moving them to more permanent spots I may try to fit the wood in there and see how it works.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Bump: Seeing some pretty good growth! Have some AR mini on the way for some nice foreground pop. Hoping my setup will support it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Day 19...


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Growing in nicely! Cycle well on its way by now then?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I had a little ammonia from the Tropica for the first couple weeks but now it's 0. Nitrites are also 0. I think with the plant mass and weekly 50% water changes, I'm going to just adding fish slowly and allow the tank to acclimate to the new load for a couple weeks then add more and just do that until I'm fully stocked. I'm hoping my LFS has some White Cloud Minnows. If they have them in stock I'm probably going to pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Added 9 Golden White Cloud Minnows and 5 Gold Pristella Tetras the other day. All doing well. Probably should have got something with more contrast to the White Clouds but I really like the clear body tetras and these have a nice gold tint. Planning to add some more of each most likely. Like 3-6 more minnows and probably 5 more tetras. Then a small school of pygmy cories. I'd like to maybe get something of a centerpiece fish, nice pop of color. Undecided about that though. Perhaps some Rainbow Darters if I can find some of the lake variety. 

And yes...my rock is going great at growing some algae...definitely need to figure that one out before it gets out of control.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Added 8 more regular White Clouds and 3 Emerald Cories. I want 2 or 3 more of the cories but they were a little pricey so I only got 3 this time. Plants are bonkers now...it's a jungle tank at this point. Did a huge trim and I can barely tell. Crazy thing is...I haven't dosed in a couple weeks due to high nitrates I believe from the soil causing some hair algae which is getting better now that I cut light intensity back some and stopped fertilizing. I'll probably start dosing again this coming week at half dose and not everyday like I was. See how that goes. I'd like to try to start working on maybe a less jungle look and start moving, removing and adding some new stuff to get a more manicured look. More Dutch-ish style than nature/jungle. Any ideas? All the plants I have now except for the AR Mini are tall plants. They grow so tall so fast they end up bending over and shade the AR Mini. Not a bad problem to have. But I'd like to see about some mid-ground plants and maybe another foreground to contrast with the AR Mini which has gotten pretty dark...I assume from being shaded.


----------

